# New Ariens Does Not Start



## horseplay

I bought an Ariens Deluxe 28 last year around Oct from a local dealer. Snowblower was delivered and the guy showed me how to started. Of course there would be no snow last year after I got the snowblower. This year I could not start it. Now I am not total newbie on gas powered equipment having a JD tractor and various gas powered tools. So I know how to start it. 

Called the dealer they told me it's not covered by warranty. They're saying the carberator probably need to be cleaned but did not quote me a price. $75 pick up and delivery.

So what should I do folks? There must be tons of people bought a snowblower last year and did not use. The whole point of getting it from the dealer is to get the service etc now I am feeling totally ripped off.

Thanks


----------



## sscotsman

well, did you drain the gas this past spring and store it dry over the summer?
if no, then unfortunately the dealer is right..they wont cover that because they would consider it "your fault" that it doesn't start..all dealers would do the same.

If you did leave old gas in it all summer, did you drain it all out and fill it with fresh gas this fall? if not, that needs to be step 1 to get it started again..

leaving in old gas in it all summer isnt necessarily a problem by itself..I do it myself..
(I do it so gaskets wont dry out..)
but you have to make sure you drain it all out in the fall and replace with fresh gas..
that is key..you cant expect it to start on year-old gas..especially these days with the ethanol..
the ethanol is really causing issues..gas doesnt last long anymore. some say even a month
or two and its no good..

the good news is, there is probably nothing really wrong with the machine itself..
just minor maintenance issues..shouldn't be too hard to get it running yourself..

Scot


----------



## horseplay

thanks Scot. now I know. I feel the dealer should have told me that. definitely give it a try tomorrow. I guess I'd need to drain from the fuel line.


----------



## BB Cub

dont feel bad because i bought a new ariens snow blower also. only i shut the gas off and left it run till it quit. then i put sea foam in the tank. i will drain the gas out and start with new gas. i would put new gas in and put a little sea foam in and let it run.


----------



## horseplay

ok drained gas by disconnecting the fuel line. press the prime button a few times to get as much fuel out from the carb as possible. left everything open for an hour for the fuel to evaporate. put in new gas. primed a few times. now it still won't start. sprayed starting fluid on the carb. it starts but shuts down right away. tried this a few times to burn off whatever's left in the carb. still won't start as soon as the starting fluid is burned out. seems like the fuel is not getting into the carberator from the fuel tank. fuel switch is definitely on.

anything wrong here? also what is sea foam?

thanks a lot.


----------



## Fairway

The problem most likely is that the main jet of the carburetor is clogged with stale gas or debris, preventing the flow of fuel into the engine. You'll need to clean this out with a piece of metal wire from a wire brush and a shot of carb. cleaner. Since I am not familiar with the engines on the newer Ariens, I can't really help you much further than this.


----------



## Shryp

Maybe try covering the choke with your hand and cranking it a couple times. That might suck out whatever is clogging it.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

This might be lame but I believe there is a fuel shutoff switch...are you sure that is on???


----------



## horseplay

yes the fuel shutoff is on. i even undid the fuel line again just to make sure fuel is coming out. 

tomorrow I am going to open the carberator and take a look. hopefully i can still put it back together. tempted to send to the dealer to get it fixed but I figure I already gone this far might as well keep going.


----------



## horseplay

Shryp said:


> Maybe try covering the choke with your hand and cranking it a couple times. That might suck out whatever is clogging it.


I am guessing what you mean is to cover the opening of the carburetor. there is a plate with 2 holes on it at the opening. when it's in the choke position it's close i guess that restrict the amount of air coming in therefore causing more fuel to come in from the jet.


----------



## td5771

your float needle is stuck closed. main jets usually only control gas flow at higher rpms. idle mixture screws if you have them are what control fuel at an idle. you are getting nothing. the last 3 snow blowers I bought that wouldnt start were the fuel inlet/ fuel float needle valve. 

take the one hex nut off the bottom of the carburetor fuel bowl and remove the bowl. mark the outside of the carb and fuel bowl so it lines up the same when you put it back together, some carbs it goes a certain way some it doesnt matter. 

while the fuel bowl is off if you have a fuel switch turn it on, or if no fuel switch make sure gas is in the tank and fuel line isnt blocked or pinched.

with the gas connected and on. with the fuel bowl off gas will just continue to run out. 
if it does not the needle is stuck. if the gas comes out, your jets are clogged and you need a carb rebuild. no gas....read on

gently move the float up and down, it is connected on one side with a pin to pivot on. 

just to the center of the carb adjacent to the pivot pin, on top of the float you will see a very small silver color plunger (you will only see a tiny round part, about 1/8 inch in diameter). it should move up and down with the float. use a paper clip or tiny screw driver to free it moving it up and down a few times, yes gas will be coming out so be ready to turn the gas off or pinch the fuel line. if the gas flows, put the fuel bowl back on and test it.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I find that lame they wont do a thing since you bought it last year...that is a bummer. Did you really argue with the Dealership that they should stand behind the product they sell??? Squeaky wheel gets the oil I have learned more and more these days. I believe my neighbor bought an Ariens a couple of years ago and the following year people came to his garage and got it running again...not sure if it was a dealer or like home depot??? 
Anyways best of luck & keep us posted.


----------



## sscotsman

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I find that lame they wont do a thing since you bought it last year...that is a bummer. Did you really argue with the Dealership that they should stand behind the product they sell???


I agree, in an ideal world they should work to "fix" a one-year old machine..but..I also see the dealers side of the story, and realistically there is nothing they can do..because it isnt just one person with this problem, its thousands of people..

basically *all* OPE dealers have to have this policy now, because of the ethanol in the gas..they really *cant* make it their problem, otherwise they would have to fix hundreds of machines every Autumn that wont start because of bad gas..and technically, it really is the owners fault, in these kinds of cases..(well, technically its the ethanol in the gas's fault..but the owner should know to drain the gas in the spring..so the "fault" lies with the gas, the government, and/or the machine's owner (depending on how you look at it)..but it really isn't the dealers or the manufacturers fault at all, they are the really the only ones with no blame in this.

Scot


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

No offense meant sscotsman towards anyone was just hoping horseplay was a little bit noisy towards his dealership regardless of brand or product. I have observed more and more people who insist upon things get action...and people like myself in the past would push a little but not enough and get NOOOO action. Well I have pushed back a lot more in the last couple of years and you know what...I have gotten results very frequently lately. Remove the product just wishing the best for Horseplay. But I hear you sscotsman as well they can't be responsible for all those machines with clogged gas lines or carb line/jets.


----------



## BB Cub

horseplay, hope i can help you out. just went out and looked at my new ariens snow tek to see what the carb looks like. are snow blowers should be close to one another. on mine. i have a bolt that holds the float bowl on and there is a 10mm bolt off to the side. the 10mm bolt that is off to the side is probbly a drain for the bowl . take bolt out first and see if you get any gas. you foat needle is probbly stuck. this what happen to my troy bilt rotatiller and i took 10mm bolt out of bowl and drain gas out and i got it to run without taking bowl off. sea foam can be put in your gas tank to stabilize. clean carb and removes moisture from gas. gayland


----------



## horseplay

i removed the bowl. at first there is no gas coming out and it's basically dry. moved the float up and down a few times the gas start coming out. so the needle valve must have stuck. put the bowl back on, won't start. at least now i know the fuel line going into the bowl is open. 

disassembled the carb from the engine. removed float switch. there is only one hole that is supposed to be the jet in the center of the whole thing. I thought there should be another hole that's the jet for idling but i could not find it. used a needle to make sure the only jet is not clogged. cleaned everything and putting everything back. 

no go!

i really want to learn how to fix a carb since i have quite a few gas powered tools. and I am fairly handy


----------



## horseplay

sscotsman said:


> I agree, in an ideal world they should work to "fix" a one-year old machine..but..I also see the dealers side of the story, and realistically there is nothing they can do..because it isnt just one person with this problem, its thousands of people..
> 
> basically *all* OPE dealers have to have this policy now, because of the ethanol in the gas..they really *cant* make it their problem, otherwise they would have to fix hundreds of machines every Autumn that wont start because of bad gas..and technically, it really is the owners fault, in these kinds of cases..(well, technically its the ethanol in the gas's fault..but the owner should know to drain the gas in the spring..so the "fault" lies with the gas, the government, and/or the machine's owner (depending on how you look at it)..but it really isn't the dealers or the manufacturers fault at all, they are the really the only ones with no blame in this.
> 
> Scot


I agree this is ultimately the customer's fault but I think they set me up for failure. Why? Because they could simply tell me how to prep the engine for storage. I even asked the guy if I should do something when he delivered it. They knew this would happen but I guess they want the business of rebuilding carbs.

If I do take it back to the shop I am definitely going to give it to them. The whole point of getting one from the dealer instead of Lowes is to get the service and extra help.


----------



## bwdbrn1

These videos have been posted before, but they're worth posting again. This fellow has the best series of videos for the do it yourselfer. The theory and applications apply for most makes of engines if somebody happens to have something other than a Tecumseh.






















I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again just as a reminder to everybody. Read the owner's manual that comes with your machine. Not only when you first get a new piece of outdoor power equipment, but every now and again. For instance, in the spring before you get the lawn mowers out, and in the fall when you start to think about getting the snow blowers out for the season. If you don't have an owner's manual, the dealer you bought your machine from may be able to provide you one, and most manufactures offer then in pdf form online that you can down load. Among the information you can expect to find in the manual would be how to properly store your machine.


----------



## horseplay

thanks bwdbrn1 for the video. I have seem one or two parts of it and need to watch it again.

believe or not, mine didn't come with an owner's manual. I couldn't find one on ariens website either. it points to briggs engine manual. I am going to check with my dealer when i bring the snowblower in.


----------



## jfmtnbiker

If you know you have fuel flowing freely from the tank, you might try spraying carburetor cleaner directly into the choke body while someone continues to pull the starter rope. Keep spraying a burst of carburetor cleaner then to keep in running. This may move whatever is sticking in the carburetor. I have seen many machines act strangely after sitting due to the ethanol as everyone has already mentioned. Yes, it is best to shut the fuel off and run the carb dry before storing. However, you cannot turn back time so try the carburetor cleaner spray. If you want, you could even use starting fluid instead. Just don't over do it. It is highly flammable.


----------

